# σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησία = like taking candy from a baby



## nickel (May 10, 2010)

Το έγραψα πριν από λίγο σε άλλο μήνυμα και στη συνέχεια αντιλήφθηκα:

α) Ότι ένα ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο που έχει η έκφραση (όπως και η σπανιότερη «σαν να κλέβεις το παγκάρι εκκλησίας») είναι που τονίζει την ευκολία του εγχειρήματος και όχι την ανίερη διάστασή του.

β) Ότι δεν την έχουν τα δύο γνωστά λεξικά που κοίταξα.

γ) Ότι δεν είμαι βέβαιος ποια θα ήταν η καλύτερη μετάφραση στα αγγλικά.

Αρκετά παραστατική θα ήταν η κατά λέξη μετάφραση, αλλά μαζί με το _easy_, για να μην πάει στο ανίερο ο νους του αγγλόφωνου.
*as easy as stealing from a church / as easy as stealing from a church collection-box*

Μια εναλλακτική μετάφραση θα ήταν:
*like stealing from a baby*

Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο;


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

Στη χρήση όμως δεν έχει κάποιες φορές και τη σημασία του ανίερου; Κι επίσης χρησιμοποιείται για να δείξει ότι κάποιος χτυπάει κάποιον αδύναμο ή ανυπεράσπιστο. Δείχνει κάτι που γίνεται εύκολα και είναι και λίγο ανήθικο. 

Be like taking candy from a baby είναι μια ακριβής πρόταση, ενώ ένα συναφές είναι και το be easy meat.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Be like taking candy from a baby είναι μια ακριβής πρόταση


Αυτό ακριβώς γύρευα!


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

Είναι αυτό που λέει ο Αμβρόσιος: Δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η φράση αυτή και η χρήση της περιορισμένη μόνο στο εύκολο του πράγματος — πάντα, είτε κλέβεις παγκάρι είτε σαλιγκάρι, ενυπάρχει και το στοιχείο τού αδίκου, του ανήθικου που υπερβαίνει το σύνηθες άδικο λόγω της κλοπής.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2010)

Ναι, διαφέρει από την κλοπή υπό «κανονικές συνθήκες» επειδή το παγκάρι ή το μωρό είναι ανυπεράσπιστα. Αυτό που έλεγα ωστόσο αναφερόταν στο _ιερόσυλο_ κομμάτι, γι' αυτό άλλωστε το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο δεν έχει καθόλου ιερά και όσια στη μέση.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

Ε, ναι — για το ιερόσυλο του πράγματος (ή, μάλλον, για την αποσιώπησή του) καλυπτόμαστε από την άλλη φράση: _Ο κλέψας τού κλέψαντος_.


----------



## sarant (May 10, 2010)

Δίκιο έχεις ότι η έκφραση δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά και δεν υπήρχε, προ δεκαετίας που αποδελτίωνα, ούτε σε συλλογές φρασεολογισμών. Επίσης, δεν την έχω αποδελτιώσει (στην προ-γκουγκλ εποχή) σε λογοτεχνικό ή άλλο κείμενο. (*)

Το αγγλικό του Αμβρόσιου είναι πράγματι ταιριαστό. Περιέργως, υπάρχει κι άλλο ένα, που είχα σημειώσει στα κιτάπια μου: like shooting a sitting duck.

(*) Ωστόσο, έχω αποδελτιώσει σε χρονογρ. της Έλενας Ακρίτα μια αποκλίνουσα χρήση: λέει για κάτι φανατικούς βάζελους, "όταν πας να θίξεις τον Παναθηναϊκό, σε κοιτάνε σαν να έχεις κλέψει εκκλησία" δηλ. σαν ιερόσυλο. Αυτό αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό as if we'd shot the Pope, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι επικρατούσα χρήση.


----------



## psifio (May 12, 2010)

Με έμφαση στην ευκολία του πράγματος, ίσως να ταιριάζει και το "*like shooting fish in a barrel*".


----------

